# Bottom lip



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

does anyone make like a bottom lip for the 200sx???????


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Stillin


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Street Scene


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

what are some websites....thanks for the reply..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.streetsceneeq.com/


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

nice,they have the stilln wide mouth.........
i'll think ill get it lololol.........


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I am working on one.....*

Just need some time and funs to get it finished....


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

is it going to look like the lip on ur bumper now scorchn?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*A little.*

I am lowering the middle about 2" and bringing up the vents 2" so it will sit about 4" off the ground with a 2" drop. It will resemble the spoon one for the civic's but keep the stock lines of the 200 bumper.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

whew.. i honestly think that reversable lip thing is.. well.. not pretty.. lol.. i prefer something uniform..


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*UNIFORM TO WHAT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*

It is keeping the stock lines and fitment.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

no no, the origional one you made.. i think it looks kinda strange.. like its missing something... but its still 100% custom.. so good job: )


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

hey do u have pics post or send them to my e-mail thanks


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Hey you go....*










Photochopper's please make what I am saying.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

like that?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Pretty close....*

If you can take out the trim line that goes around the bumper so it is clean.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i added smoked running lights too


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's my photoshop (this is if you wanted to keep the same legth, but wanted to make it 1 full lip.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

had to add mine


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, MINE LOOKS MORE REALISTIC 

j/p


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

like'em how much do they run for??


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Someone want to try putting the lip on a sentra without:
eyebrows, grille, mesh, lights.
you know, like the rest of the sentras out there.
Also, is this lip only for that 98 stlye bumper with the fog light holes, or will one be available for the bumpers without fog light holes or the 99 bumper.
There is already a lip for this particular bumper.

Seth


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*DryBoy,,,,,,,,,,,*

I just wet myself, LOL, That is it...... Oh and the fog lights are gone since the whole bumper is now meshed.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Well,*



sethwas said:


> *Someone want to try putting the lip on a sentra without:
> eyebrows, grille, mesh, lights.
> you know, like the rest of the sentras out there.
> Also, is this lip only for that 98 stlye bumper with the fog light holes, or will one be available for the bumpers without fog light holes or the 99 bumper.
> ...


For those who have the guppy,(99) and the sad face(95-97) Its simple, Get the 200 bumper at a junk yard for 50-75$ I bargained my way down to 35$ Get it painted and there you go.....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I like your solution. Im getting mine from Econo.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I could have done a few more touch ups to some of my smudging but here is another photoshopping of mikes car... I really like the grille/eyebrow combo


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

how much is that and where can i get that bottom lip?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Nice photoshop DryBoy. Eversince I saw the grill and the eyebrows ive been wondering how they would look like as a one piece. Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I dont know how much it is?*

Fot C/F it will prob be around 300, and fiberglass 225-250. Once i get the prototype made and ten people who want one I will set up deposits from those 10 people, once that is done it will go to the molders and production will begin. Hole process should take about a month and a half once the prototype is finished.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

post somthing about the $ when you find out......thanks and why does that stoopidparts.com saying shop aviable soon when you click on sentra why can you see the parts.......?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*All right,*

Stoopid parts site is being revamped to feature stuff for mainly nissans. We are going to be having a blow out thingy by july featuring new products and stuff that is in the works. If you have any questions email me.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

ok, about the site do you offer any good $ on kyb agx for the 200sx?what about pulleys?


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

Does anyone have the still bottom lip and have pics of it?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

here it is painted


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

cool its not bad looking?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
How bout a front 3/4 view?

Seth


----------

